# Can anyone help me please or at last give an advise ?



## rangaistus (Jun 29, 2021)

My friend owns a female budgie and she has a problem with her eyes, I don't know what exactly it is but it seems awful. And today she saw o bulge that it seems very painful and because of this, it seems like she can't eat too. What can we do in this situation? 

Photos:


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Looks like some type of infection either in the eyes, sinuses and or skin, you need to have her seen by an avian vet asap, do a search with this link on your country to locate one https://www.aav.org/search/custom.asp?id=1803


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with Cody - this budgie should be seen by an Avian Vet right away.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.
If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.

Additionally, please ask your friend to join the forum him/herself. We prefer to answer questions posed by a bird's owner rather than the owner's friends.

Do you have any budgies yourself?*


----------



## rangaistus (Jun 29, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *I agree with Cody - this budgie should be seen by an Avian Vet right away.
> 
> Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
> This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
> ...


I asked her if she would join the forum but, she doesn't speak English so well I'm afraid that she won't join. I don't have any budgies but I do have a Lovebird and, I told my friend about what you guys told me about her situation but she can't find any Avian Vet in her country. Is it ok if she goes to a normal vet? Or must it be really an Avian Vet?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*What country are you/she in?

On Line Avian Vets*
*Just Answer Veterinarian for Birds*

*While it is very challenging for people who live in countries with no Avian Vets, there are steps you can take to help ensure your budgies' health.

With the right motivation, you can work with a regular veterinarian to get the proper care for your budgie(s) if/when there are no Avian Veterinarians available.
You will want to do as much research as you can and learn as much about budgies and the best practices for their care so you can provide your little ones with the best possible life.  

We have a member in India who has done this and has developed a great relationship with a regular vet. 
With the member's research and the vet's collaboration, they have found ways of providing care for her budgie that she would have not been able to manage otherwise.

When you develop a good relationship with a regular veterinarian, that individual can collaborate via telephone or Skype with Avian Veterinarians in other countries if necessary to get assistance in appropriate diagnosing and prescribing treatment for your Avian companions.*


----------



## rangaistus (Jun 29, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *What country are you/she in?
> 
> On Line Avian Vets*
> *Just Answer Veterinarian for Birds*
> ...


I live in the "Netherlands" and she lives in "Turkey'". She searched a bit of if there were avian vets were available around her area, but she couldn't find one, so we did some research and found one from youtube and she texted him via Instagram. We are now waiting for an answer.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Was it Dr. Ross Perry from Australia?*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

You can do a search in this link for avian vets in Turkey https://www.aav.org/search/custom.asp?id=1803 if they are not near her then she may be able to have a regular vet consult with one of them.


----------



## rangaistus (Jun 29, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Was it Dr. Ross Perry from Australia?*


No, it was a Turkish guy I don't know what exactly his name was.


----------



## rangaistus (Jun 29, 2021)

Cody said:


> You can do a search in this link for avian vets in Turkey https://www.aav.org/search/custom.asp?id=1803 if they are not near her then she may be able to have a regular vet consult with one of them.


Oh, we will look at it thank you very much.


----------



## sarangpaul9 (Jul 11, 2021)

Thank you very much. teatv apk e sadhana


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Is there any update with regard to the budgie's condition?*


----------

